# Just got a Toro 418ZE



## caryboy (Feb 22, 2021)

I had 2 two stage snowblowers and decided I don't need 2 beast snowblowers, so I sold one and bought a Toro 418ZE that is almost new, person who had it only used it like 5 times he says and it looks like it too. Planning on changing the oil on it either today or this week, I use Royal Purple 5w30 full synthetic or Amsoil in my 2 stage machines and wondering if the little Toro would like that oil as well.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

well your user manual says: "Before starting the engine, fill the engine with oil. Max fill: 12 oz. (0.35 l), type: automotive detergent oil with an API service classification of SJ, SL, or higher. Use Figure 6 to select the best oil viscosity for the outdoor temperature range expected" and yes it lists 5W-30 synthetic.



https://www.snowblowersdirect.com/manuals/3369-487.pdf


----------

